# Is generic.dx dangerous?



## Evil_Eyes (Oct 24, 2007)

Ok, so my anti-virus program detects a generic.dx in almost all games that my brother download. It this so dangerous?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Some say it's a Trojan, others say it's a keylogger, and some even say it's a false positive.

Is your brother always downloading from the same site? What does your antivirus do with the virus? Does it delete it, quarantine it or simply alerts you? What is your antivirus?

If you're concerned about being infected, I suggest you click on the *Report* button and ask to be moved to the *Malware Removal* section.


----------



## Evil_Eyes (Oct 24, 2007)

It is downloading from one site, and the comments are different bout this. Some programs detect the trojan (in brackets it says (Trojan)) and some don't. That is why i'm asking what to do. I decided not to risk and after alert i choose to delete the file. I'm not concerned bout being infected because i've learned my lesson from the past. I'm buying the program or the game if i can, or if it's too expensive use something similar. The problem is that my brother is 14 and doesn't care if there is something in the files or not. He just want to play and i don't blame him for this. 
In general i just want to know what is this stuff and is it dangerous. I've read some things bout it but again some think it's nothing, some it's virus, trojan, etc.


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

What site is it and what game?


----------



## Smartguy01 (Oct 15, 2008)

uhm... I was just wondering, how can a file have an extension with only two letters? (generic.*dx*)

Regards, Smartguy01


----------



## Evil_Eyes (Oct 24, 2007)

Kenny94 said:


> What site is it and what game?


You don't know the site and it is not important. It is a game that has a crack folder, and i think this file actually is a patch. 



Smartguy01 said:


> uhm... I was just wondering, how can a file have an extension with only two letters? (generic.*dx*)
> 
> Regards, Smartguy01


The file is not called generic.dx. It is an exe file! And BTW there are extensions with two letters!


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Smartguy01 said:


> uhm... I was just wondering, how can a file have an extension with only two letters? (generic.*dx*)
> 
> Regards, Smartguy01


Generic.dx


----------

